# Fisheries Management Updates for 2007 for Waters in Southwest Michigan



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
August 27, 2007

Contacts: Jay Wesley 269-685-6851 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

DNR Releases Fisheries Management Updates for 2007 for Waters in Southwest Michigan 

The Southern Lake Michigan Management Unit announced the availability of current fishery management changes and activities for the 2007-2008 angling season. These changes and activities include fish stocking, habitat rehabilitation projects, creel census and fish community surveys. 

These management updates are provided as a means to notify anglers and the public of changes in management and to make lake and stream property owners aware of our survey activities, said Jay Wesley, Southern Lake Michigan Unit manager in Plainwell. We also value public input regarding our management changes and encourage anglers to report on current management activities.

The Southern Lake Michigan Management Unit covers the Grand, Kalamazoo, St. Joseph and Galien river watersheds and all the lakes and streams within that area. Each year, fisheries biologists evaluate management options on various water bodies in order to achieve increased fishery benefits. Following is a list by county of management actions that have occurred in the past year and a list of waters that are being surveyed in 2007. Anglers are asked to provide feedback on specific management options. 

For more information, contact Jay Wesley at 269-685-6851 or at the Plainwell Operation Service Center in Plainwell. 


Allegan County

Net pen stocking of Chinook salmon into the Kalamazoo River at Saugatuck was a success in 2006, and continued in 2007. Net penning increases the survival of those fish by rearing them in the receiving waters for a few weeks prior to stocking. Brown trout stockings continued in Swan Creek, Upper Rabbit River, and the Gun River. Fish community surveys are scheduled for Hutchins Lake, Bear Creek, and Silver Creek (Heath Township). Eagle Lake was sampled for Viral Hemorraghic Septicemia virus (VHSv) after a large fish die-off this spring, and tested negative for VHSv. 

Barry County

Thornapple Lake muskellunge were sampled this spring to test for the VHS virus as part of our routine fish health monitoring of our hatchery broodstock sources. Test results should be available late this summer. Fisheries Division placed a moratorium on stocking walleye, northern pike, and muskellunge to prevent the risk of moving this disease into our hatchery system that could result in the spread of VHSs to many other water bodies. For more information, see the Fishing section of the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr. Redear sunfish stocking has been a success in Fine Lake and is no longer necessary due to natural reproduction. Anglers are reporting excellent catches of redear sunfish from multiple year classes. 

Berrien County

The South Branch Galien River will continue to be stocked with brown trout between the Forest Lawn and Martin Road sites. This area has good public access and improved habitat through various rehabilitation projects. A creel survey is planned for the Port of St. Joseph. No creel survey will take place in New Buffalo due to staff vacancies and budget reductions. Hopefully, this survey will return in 2008. A fish community survey is scheduled for Mill Creek in late summer. 

Branch County

Morrison Lake Chain was surveyed in early April to evaluate the northern pike population. Preliminary results show that a good population exists. A final report will be available by 2008. The Coldwater River is scheduled for a fish community survey and habitat assessment this summer. 

Calhoun County

The Calhoun County Conservation District has been active rehabilitating rivers in this area. Rice Creek will soon be reconnected to the Kalamazoo River after the Marshall Dam in the City of Marshall is removed. An Inland Fisheries Grant was awarded in 2004 to remove this unsafe dam. Brown trout stocking will continue in Rice Creek. Dickenson Creek in Historic Bridge Park near Battle Creek received some habitat improvement by Kalamazoo Valley Trout Unlimited in May. A comprehensive habitat and fish community survey is scheduled for the St. Joseph River in August. 

Cass County

Shavehead and Birch lakes will continue to be stocked with rainbow trout. A creel survey is scheduled for this summer to evaluate angler effort, catch, and harvest on these lakes. Walleye stocking in Diamond Lake will continue in 2008. A major river rehabilitation project was completed at Dodd County Park this summer that restored historic meanders and river habitat to the Dowagiac River.

Clinton County

The DNR continues to see success with the weevil program to address Eurasian milfoil in Lake Ovid. Weevils (a milfoil eating insect) are being used as an alternative management option to chemical control. 

Eaton County

The Dimondale Dam was removed in late 2006 on the Grand River extending the walleye fishery up through the Village of Dimondale. The City of Charlotte also removed a dam on the Battle Creek River and will continue with habitat rehabilitation efforts this fall. A survey will be conducted above and below the old dam site on the Battle Creek to assess the fish community response to the barrier removal. 

Gratiot County

Sixty bluegills were sampled this spring from Rainbow Lake after a large spring fish die-off. These fish were negative for VHSv.

Hillsdale County

North and South Sand lakes were surveyed in the fall of 2005 to determine the presence of cisco, a type of whitefish. Both lakes still have low but remnant populations of this species of special concern. Ciscoes require deep lakes with cold and good oxygenated water to survive the warm summer months.

Ingham County

The City of Lansing, Michigan Department of Environmental Quality, and DNR Fisheries Division continue to discuss options for fish habitat and recreational rehabilitation of the Grand River from North Lansing Dam to Moores Park Dam. Discussions include changes to the North Lansing dam, river bank restoration, and additional boardwalks including fishing access areas along the river. 

Ionia County

Tyler Creek was stocked with 20% more brown trout to help jump start the population after the die-off last summer. 

Jackson County

A comprehensive fish community survey and habitat assessment is scheduled for the Portage River this summer near Jackson.

Kalamazoo County

In 2007, stocking changes were made in Gull Lake. Rainbow trout survival has been poor for several years and was discontinued. Brown trout stocking was also eliminated due to poor angler catch rates. Rainbow smelt continue to do well in the lake with multiple year classes present. Surplus adult broodstock lake trout were stocked in Gull Lake last fall and this spring. Anglers are already reporting a good lake trout fishery. 

Kent County

The Coldwater River near Freeport will continue to be stocked with brown trout, and a management plan was approved to continue to stock rainbow trout as well. This spring, the Lower Flat River was sampled to determine the population status of the river redhorse (a State threatened species). A small river redhorse population was found in the river along with other species of redhorse suckers. Bear Creek will be surveyed as part of a long term status and trends sampling program. 

Montcalm County

Halfmoon and Derby Lakes were surveyed in June as part of a fish community and habitat status and trends sampling program. Bigelow and Cold creeks will also be surveyed this summer. 

Muskegon County

In 2008, walleye stocking will resume in Mona Lake. Plans have been developed to restore white bass and Great Lakes muskellunge into Mona Lake. 

Ottawa County

Spring Lake and Lake Macatawa were sampled this spring for VHSv. For two years in a row, there have been extensive die-offs in these waters of gizzard shad and freshwater drum. VHSv results were negative. Walleye stocking in Crockery Lake will be replaced with channel catfish starting in 2008. Walleye survival has been poor, and there is still abundant forage to support an additional predator species. No creel census data will be taken at the Port of Holland due to staff vacancies and budget reductions. 

St. Joseph County

Northern pike stocking was discontinued in Clear Lake. The existing density of naturally reproduced pike should maintain the existing fishery. A creel survey will be conducted on the St. Joseph River between Mottville Dam and Three Rivers to assess angler effort, catch and harvest. Long Lake was sampled for VHSv following a large scale die-off this spring, and the samples were negative. 

Van Buren County

The brown trout stocking in the Black River at South Haven was skipped this year due to a shortage of brown trout in our hatchery system from poor egg survival. South Haven brown trout stocking will resume in 2008. Lake Eleven will be surveyed as part of a program to look at regional trends in fish and habitat. A creel survey will be conducted this year at the Port of South Haven to evaluate angler effort, catch, and harvest in Lake Michigan.


----------

